# August sucks!!



## Jennifer (Aug 17, 2005)

i don't know about the rest of you, but this month has been horrible as far as business goes. i work in a restaurant that gets very busy and so far, THIS WEEK, i've had a total of about 8 tables. THIS WEEK AND I'VE BEEN WORKING SINCE MONDAY!!! thank god for my personality and good tippers loving it, it really works out






my friends who work at restaurants said the same, as well as just regular retail stores.

anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Liz (Aug 17, 2005)

awww. that sucks. i guess people are vacationing before school starts.


----------



## tashbash (Aug 17, 2005)

*That and people probably can't afford to drive AND go out to eat due to the hellish gas prices!*


----------



## Laura (Aug 17, 2005)

Its the opposite here.. we're really busy in work. Although i did go out for lunch today and the restaurant was much quieter compared to a usual wednesday!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* awww. that sucks. i guess people are vacationing before school starts. probably. that's what i thought.

Originally Posted by *tashbash* *That and people probably can't afford to drive AND go out to eat due to the hellish gas prices!* i didn't even think about that!! i think it started before the prices went up, though. it's been about 2-3 weeks.

Originally Posted by *Laura* Its the opposite here.. we're really busy in work. Although i did go out for lunch today and the restaurant was much quieter compared to a usual wednesday! what do you do, if you don't mind me asking? i could see how some jobs could be opposite!


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 18, 2005)

i know i definitely haven't been out to restaurants like i used to... but that's because of $$... but i do agree that August has been sucking majorly this year...


----------



## elljmz (Aug 18, 2005)

NO and thank God! We own a restaurant and it's been unbelievably busy this whole summer. (due to the hot weather of course) The restaurant is on Lake St. Clair in Michigan so it is a hot spot with all the boaters especially.

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i don't know about the rest of you, but this month has been horrible as far as business goes. i work in a restaurant that gets very busy and so far, THIS WEEK, i've had a total of about 8 tables. THIS WEEK AND I'VE BEEN WORKING SINCE MONDAY!!! thank god for my personality and good tippers loving it, it really works out




my friends who work at restaurants said the same, as well as just regular retail stores.

anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* NO and thank God! We own a restaurant and it's been unbelievably busy this whole summer. (due to the hot weather of course) The restaurant is on Lake St. Clair in Michigan so it is a hot spot with all the boaters especially. good for you




the restaurant i work at is nowhere near beaches, pools, etc., so maybe that's why, too.


----------



## Sofia (Aug 18, 2005)

Jen, August tends to be a slow month everywhere. People are off taking up what's left of their vacation time, hitting the beaches, pools, parks, anything outdoors, so things slow down. Even at our job site, we have been able to work more due to the fact that there are less people wandering around the building. Don't worry it'll pick up right after Labor Day when everyone's back to work &amp; school.


----------



## Kan D sweets (Aug 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i don't know about the rest of you, but this month has been horrible as far as business goes. i work in a restaurant that gets very busy and so far, THIS WEEK, i've had a total of about 8 tables. THIS WEEK AND I'VE BEEN WORKING SINCE MONDAY!!! thank god for my personality and good tippers loving it, it really works out




my friends who work at restaurants said the same, as well as just regular retail stores.

anyone else experiencing this?

_AWWW!!!_

_I'm sure it will pick up_

_you know in some places_

_it is AWfully hot_

_and some peeps just want to_

_stay in_

_but like i said in SOME PLACES lol_

_because it is so hott here in memphis_

_i do not come out UNLESS ..._

_but hang in there _

_im sure you do an AWESOME JOB_


----------



## Joyeuux (Aug 18, 2005)

It's been crazy for me at work. I dunno, was Monday a holiday I wasn't aware of? It felt like Saturday afternoon at our counter! I don't know where everyone came from, 'cause Mondays are usually quiet!

What I'm depressed about is that we're halfway through August and I haven't been to the damn beach all summer! Isn't that tragic???


----------



## Sofia (Aug 18, 2005)

OMG Joy, how are you coping? I would never be able to. I'm a beach lover and need to see, feel, smell, jump into the ocean and lay on the beach as much as possible. That's so sad to hear. Summer isn't over yet, maybe you can still squeeze in a day or two in the coming weeks.


----------



## Kan D sweets (Aug 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* It's been crazy for me at work. I dunno, was Monday a holiday I wasn't aware of? It felt like Saturday afternoon at our counter! I don't know where everyone came from, 'cause Mondays are usually quiet!
What I'm depressed about is that we're halfway through August and I haven't been to the damn beach all summer! Isn't that tragic???

_GURL DONT BE DEPRESSED_

_LOL__JUST CHILL OUT SOMEWHERE ELSE WHERE ITS COOL_

_LIKE UNDER THE AIR CONDITION_

_LOL_

_THATS WHAT IM DOING RIGHT NOW_

_ITS SO HOTTT!!!_


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* It's been crazy for me at work. I dunno, was Monday a holiday I wasn't aware of? It felt like Saturday afternoon at our counter! I don't know where everyone came from, 'cause Mondays are usually quiet!
What I'm depressed about is that we're halfway through August and I haven't been to the damn beach all summer! Isn't that tragic???

me neither!! not even the pool or even a park!


----------



## Joyeuux (Aug 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* OMG Joy, how are you coping? I would never be able to. I'm a beach lover and need to see, feel, smell, jump into the ocean and lay on the beach as much as possible. That's so sad to hear. Summer isn't over yet, maybe you can still squeeze in a day or two in the coming weeks. lol, yea, I'm coping. I still have time! Must make time!


----------



## Laura (Aug 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* what do you do, if you don't mind me asking? i could see how some jobs could be opposite! Not telling you..




JOKE! I work in an IT company Jen but i dont have one specific role because its a small company. I do some accounts, some marketing &amp; sales, customer service, reception, updating clients websites


----------



## Pauline (Oct 6, 2005)

Its still as busy here in Scotland but probably there are still a lots of tourists (yes there is) here in Edinburgh,.i will be glad when the town calms down a bit.


----------

